# How important?



## pepperi27 (Aug 5, 2008)

As a small or big business, do you think its very important to just sell on small sites or would you say a website is crucial?


----------



## anhoki (Aug 5, 2008)

Take today for example...DH comes home for lunch.  He said he was chatting with a coworker about "stuff".  That lead to talking about my products. She loves stuff like this and would love to buy it from anyone who sells outside of Ebay and the like.  She feels overwhelmed with those types of places.  Etsy is awesome for me...but for the local folks.... a website is crucial.  I used Kompozer to create my site.  DH browsed for the cart and guest book features but Kompozer is very easy to use and well worth the FREE price tag.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 5, 2008)

I had a site before but due to family problems couldn't afford it so just kept my etsy site. Now I'm able to get another website but couldn't work the other web too much programming. Anyway, I have a site on freewebs and its pretty affordable! I'm just taking my time with it! Thanks anhoki!


----------



## Lane (Aug 5, 2008)

I think a website is a MUST. I have family and friends allll over the USA and they don't like places like Etsy and Ebay... There are cheaper ways to build your site and cart system.  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks lane! I'm really starting to like freewebs because I don't have a lot of products and it doesn't cost too much. Plus I don't need any programming experience so thats important.


----------

